# what are 8w9 characters like?



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

I feel like i'm getting good at typing characters of all the other enneagram types except for this one. Could they resemble a 7 or 9 sometimes due to their more laid-back style of being an 8?


----------



## drizzy lake (Apr 28, 2017)

They seem like confident, self assured but quiet 9s that would knock you the fuck out tho if they really felt justified. Some are less lone-wolfey and some more. Its usually seen the clearest when they get angry. They'll have same fierce look in their eyes like every 8, but with the 8w7 it always comes with some kind of inner nervousness, headyness, hidden anxiety. When 8w9s get angry they dont seem scared, they really are just angry (but seem at the same time funnily enough more chill).


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

drizzy lake said:


> They seem like confident, self assured but quiet 9s that would knock you the fuck out tho if they really felt justified. Some are less lone-wolfey and some more.


So you'd say that a lot of them tend to be introverts rather than extroverts?


----------



## drizzy lake (Apr 28, 2017)

typethisperson said:


> So you'd say that a lot of them tend to be introverts rather than extroverts?


Well, yup, but they'll never appear shy. Its just that they literally only speak when they want to and other people tend to respect their more quiet nature more readily than other kinds of intro's. But they can of course also be talkative, like if they'd be an E-type like ESTP for example.


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

drizzy lake said:


> Well, yup, but they'll never appear shy. Its just that they literally only speak when they want to and other people tend to respect their more quiet nature more readily than other kinds of intro's.


What BS. 8's are ExTJs and the occasional ESTP. Having a 9 wing just makes them less in your face not introverted.


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

To the OP, i'd say they're probably be the brand of 8 that most would prefer to have around.


----------



## drizzy lake (Apr 28, 2017)

misfortuneteller said:


> What BS. 8's are ExTJs and the occasional ESTP. Having a 9 wing just makes them less in your face not introverted.


Ambiverted'd be the right word. They can def be withdraw-ish.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Black bear. Slow to anger but once they get going, better stay out of their way.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

ESTP 8w9 here... i was camping/crabbing with a buddy and his friends. I'm not sure all their types but the primary guy has been a friend of my for 30 years. Hes ESTx (leaning toward ESTJ) 8w7 or 7w8. 

If this is a conversation about how talkative/ethusiastic an 8w9 can be - around 'normal' people that i know moderately energetic and talkative, but around my buddy - he's an animal. His speech pattern is very directional (Te i think) and dominating in nature. Not on purpose, but very much 'this is my trip, my ideas are the best, i need this done, you do this' etc.. 
He's got tons of energy, and he's 6'7" 240lb. Around him I get more quiet because I know that if i slip up i'll be a target, so i play defense til i better understand the group dynamics. 

in that crowd, not knowing everybody, and the huge energy of the 7 gets me to withdraw a bit. its too much energy/attention to compete with. i strike when its in my favor only... flawless defence vs the ultimate offence. 

one night we played poker, after 3 people were out , they went to sleep leaving just my buddy teh 7 and another guy who is maaaaaybe ESFJ/6 and a big shit talker, and i'd been on another trip with him in the past, so i knew him more... i felt more comfortable here and once the flow started going i was destroying them in both wit and poker.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

They're inherently scary people.


----------



## lametaoist (Mar 25, 2017)

misfortuneteller said:


> What BS. 8's are ExTJs and the occasional ESTP. Having a 9 wing just makes them less in your face not introverted.


And the occasional INTJ, like me. I dare you to argue with me...


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

lametaoist said:


> And the occasional INTJ, like me. I dare you to argue with me...


sounds more like an ENTJ that wants to be an INTJ to me.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

i was under the impression any MBTI could be any type? certainly there are some less likely contenders... INFP type 8? lol 

but I think possible type 8's, with the last two being the only feeler types that could be.... i know one ESFJ (she says shes an ESFJ, i thought ENTJ at first) who may be a type 8 because she is just so confrontational, and damaged. 

ENTJ
ESTJ
ESTP
ENTP
INTP
INTJ
ISTJ
ISTP 
-----
ESFJ
ENFJ


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

nablur said:


> i was under the impression any MBTI could be any type?


That's what they want you to think but the more deeper you look into enneagram, the less it makes sense. They still want to be able to claim that they are an 8 despite being an INFJ or that they are a 3 despite being an INFP to feel better about themselves. 2, 3 and 8 are the ultimate pick myself up and feel better about myself types.


----------



## lametaoist (Mar 25, 2017)

misfortuneteller said:


> sounds more like an ENTJ that wants to be an INTJ to me.


Wow...ya got me...and here I thought I might have fooled you.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

lametaoist said:


> Wow...ya got me...and here I thought I might have fooled you.


----------



## lametaoist (Mar 25, 2017)

misfortuneteller said:


> That's what they want you to think but the more deeper you look into enneagram, the less it makes sense. They still want to be able to claim that they are an 8 despite being an INFJ or that they are a 3 despite being an INFP to feel better about themselves. 2, 3 and 8 are the ultimate pick myself up and feel better about myself types.


You have neither an empirical nor a theoretical basis for any of these comments, yet you have no problem calling BS on other people. I want to argue with you, but I suspect it'll be no fun.


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

lametaoist said:


> You have neither an empirical nor a theoretical basis for any of these comments, yet you have no problem calling BS on other people.


My 'evidence' is that it just doesn't add up in the cognitive functions. You should try actually looking them up. 



> I want to argue with you, but I suspect it'll be no fun.


I'm sure you read on some pamphlet somewhere that this is what 8w7s are meant to be like.


----------



## lametaoist (Mar 25, 2017)

misfortuneteller said:


> My 'evidence' is that it just doesn't add up in the cognitive functions. You should try actually looking them up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you read on some pamphlet somewhere that this is what 8w7s are meant to be like.


No, it won't be fun because you're an idiot, and you can't fix stupid.

MBTI is a typology based on cognitive processing while enneagram deal with core motives. That's why you can't determine a perfect overlap between ennagram type and MBTI. To say that 8s, which are a body type, and are motivated by the desire to be strong, and not be vulnerable, can only cognitively process information in one specific way is nonsensical. There is nothing in the Enneagram system that presupposes a particular type of cognitive processing. In fact, with 8s, one would argue that our problem is our tendency to not cognitively process things.

Furthermore, there is no empirical evidence suggesting the validity of either personality typology. To say that one combination cannot exists pre-supposes that another combination actually "exists" as a definitive, normative example. The populations are not normed, and there is no way to verify that your assumption as anything more than assumption.

The fact that you cannot conceive that any other combination exists is a failure of your imagination, rather than a failure of anything else. You still haven't explained any basis for your assumptions, so at this point, they are simply baseless assumptions, and no more or less valid than what you determine to be BS.

Since you are not an 8, and I am, and you are not an INTJ, and I am, and I would presume that you are not an ENTJ either, I would presume that I actually know more about all of those types than you. That would make you less qualified to determine what constitutes those types, and, in the end, you are basing your assumptions based on what you have read in a type description. So, in the end, I call BS on you.

As I mentioned, since there is no way to empirically validate either typology, all anyone knows about each type is what we read in a description. Typologies are theoretical and social constructions that exist only as a description of a person's conception of self, which is, itself, something that cannot be empirically validated. So all of it is BS, including everything that you assert to be "true." But we operate as if it is true, because that allows us to maintain a consistent construction of self, which allows us to find meaning in our lives.

But in the end, it doesn't really matter. You have your opinion, and you have the right to it, no matter how wrong it may be.


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

lametaoist said:


> But in the end, it doesn't really matter. You have your opinion, and you have the right to it, no matter how wrong it may be.


Oh please, if it didn't really matter then you wouldn't have your knickers in such a twist. I smell an obvious cp6.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

typethisperson said:


> I feel like i'm getting good at typing characters of all the other enneagram types except for this one. Could they resemble a 7 or 9 sometimes due to their more laid-back style of being an 8?


In my eyes I'm a pretty normal guy. Most of the days I'm pretty chill, relaxed, feel like there are no threats, and just go about my day at an even pace. I don't feel a need to showcase myself or play petty politics games I see eager 3s playing. 

When I'm around others I tend to observe, ask a lot of questions, and tend to speak less. I might come off as a 5 at first. But there's a difference I think I come off more present and interactive -- even though kind of soft to the touch if that makes sense. 

People who know me that are into enneagram seem to have no trouble identifying me as an 8 however. I think it's something in the way I carry myself -- my facial expression, the way I hold eye contact, the types of questions I ask, my reluctance to follow rules just for the sake of following rules or doing what's in the norm. 

Then there are times when there is a task at hand. I don't even realize it but I start telling people what to do and come across more forceful probably just in the tone of my voice and my focus. 

Most of the days though I spend lazing around just chillin doing my own thing going about my day. I'm happy deferring to others and going with the flow unless it's something that actually matters to me.

I think the most important thing that I look out for is trajectories -- where things are going, people are going, relationships, career paths, organizational issues, etc. If there is an issue that bothers me -- it consumes me kind of like Captain Ahab and I've got to do something to fix that trajectory. But when the trajectories seem under control to me I'm chillin and happy, if that makes sense.


----------



## misfortuneteller (Apr 4, 2015)

To the OP, I meant that 8w7s are ExTx's not 8w9s because 8w9s can be introverts. It's too late for me to fix the typo now.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

8w7 are more offensive and tend to throw jabs at you when it’s not called for just to keep you on your toes whereas 8w9s are generally more respectful towards others and do not attack unless they are threatened/ offended but when they do attack it’s more solid and powerful. I’d say Mufasa from the Lion king is a 8w9 lol


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

.


----------

